# campsites in Southern States



## wriggers (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi all, I'm brand new here and wondered if you could help me. We are flying to Atlanta and picking up an RV for 3 weeks, travelling to catch as much music and culture as possible. Our loose route is Atlanta to southern Appalachians to Nashville To Memphis then south to Baton Rouge to New Orleans before picking up flight again from Atlanta. We arrive in Atlanta 21 February and depart 15th March.
I need to find out about suitable camping, availability, location etc. We are mid 50s and do not require all singing and dancing sites. Rather, simple, safe sites accessible to destinations above. I am a musician so this is something of a pilgrimage for me catching jazz, blues, cajun, country etc 1st hand. I hope that you may be able to help.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wrigger welcome to the forum. I will suggest looking up KOA camp grounds. Now since you did not say where you are from it mat be a challedge to find. I know there are lots of CoE camp grounds that are cheap. You may be able to pick up a Good Sams map that shows where the GS site are located. But other will come on and put in more suggestions, good luck on your adventure.


----------



## wriggers (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for your reply H2H1
We are flying in from the UK. This will be my 1st trip to USA. I'll google Good Sams. Pardon my ignorance but what are CoE camps? We also would like to do some hiking, any suggestions would be most welcome. Many thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Wriggers no one is ignorant on this site, we are all learners. They are camp grounds that are made and maintained by the Army Corp of Engineers. But they only have water and power at most sites. You would have to break camp and go dump the black tank. Really not  biggie.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 17, 2011)

This site might help http://www.recreation.gov/unifSearch.do?topTabIndex=Search


----------



## akjimny (Dec 17, 2011)

Wriggers - Hello and welcome to the RVUSA Forum.  You wrote that you would be arriving on 21 February and departing on 15 March.  For that time of year you are going to want to go South as it will be pretty cold in Atlanta and really cold anywhere North of there.  As for campsites, when Boss Lady and I are traveling, I figure how far I want to drive in a day (usually 300 - 400 miles) and then I use this website: http://www.rvparkreviews.com/ to find campgrounds in and around the place I figure to stop.  You do have to take some of the ratings with a grain of salt, but it does give you a starting place.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## LEN (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is a good site;

http://www.rvparkreviews.com./


LEN


----------



## wriggers (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi all
Many thanks for your responses. I'm sure to think of other issues as the trip date gets nearer. 

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## LEN (Dec 18, 2011)

Sorry Jim didn't see your post "didn't update before I posted" great minds.

LEN


----------



## try2findus (Dec 21, 2011)

Baton Rouge East has a KOA that is very nice!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 21, 2011)

JR is that KOA close to your home? We hope to come back thru BR from our western trip this coming spring. If so we may camp there and vist or have yall  to come vist us.


----------



## Luckiest Dreamer (Dec 21, 2011)

wriggers
Although temperature was not the question it may be of importance if 50F or below is uncomfortable for you. In late Feb and early March that may be what you find with the possibility of some snow in places like Nashville, Memphis, and the Appalachions. You do not mention Florida or South Texas but they are Southern states that will have warm areas and plenty of campgrounds. However people do live in the areas you mention, and quite well I might add, but they have to dress warmly. Most of the campgrounds in those areas will be open and you should have no trouble finding space available without reservations. Chances are the place you are renting the camper from will have books available showing campgrounds and possibly may have suggested itineraries available for you. I suggest that you Google the areas you want to visit. Cities like Nashville "reeeallly" like visitors money and have plenty of information online about where you can spend that money. You will be able to find suitable information on campgrounds as well as places for you to enjoy the music offered in their communities. Memphis would love to have you visit Graceland, Elvis Prestlys old home and museum.
Between Nashville and Memphis there is an National Park area called the Land Between the Lakes. It has some old time color depicting the area in prior years and several camping spots. I believe many are Corps of Engineers run. You will be there off season and many tourist type attractions are manned by college students during their summer breaks so will very likely be closed. Good luck in your travels and I have no doubt that you will find many things of interest. Love that cajun food! Lots of old Plantations along the Mississippi River to visit as well.


----------



## wriggers (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks everyone for your replies
We are really looking forward to our trip. Music, food and interesting stuff.

Cheers
Wriggers


----------



## brodavid (Dec 26, 2011)

come on down to South Carolina 
Myrtle Beach is the place to stay,
bunch of campsites, just ask Rod,

also welcome to the forum


----------



## wriggers (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for that try2findus. I'll check out their website

Paul


----------



## wriggers (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi Brodavid
Think that will not be poss this trip but thanks for reply

Paul


----------

